# Hardwood for shop jigs



## bigdavegeorge (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey Woodworkers
What type of hardwood do you use for you run of the mill shop jigs?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Whatever is leftover from builds. If you need a suggestion from me it's poplar


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

The least expensive* hard* wood would be in the maple and birch isle of the store.

A lot of jigs are made from Baltic birch aka Russian multi-layered plywood. It is dimensionally stable, strong, and can be laminated together for thicker elements of the jig.

For quick and dirty (temporary) jigs I use what ever I can find in the scrap box.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome to LumberJocks!!

+1 dimensional stability is most important factor for many jigs, and BB ply or MDF are most stable choices.

In Arizona we can get alder cheaper than any of the above suggestions. Knotty 4/4 is ~$1bdft, #2 common 8/4 is ~$2. It has a hardness similar to poplar (and common softwoods like Douglas fir, and SYP); which can often be too soft for some jigs. When it has to be hard and scrap bin doesn't have what I need, grab hard maple from wood pile.

Another tip: Hoard wood when ever you find a really great deal. I have few hundred bdft of cherry that cost me less than $1.50 bdft. Also have some 8/4 hickory that cost me less than $2. When you hoard wood, no reason to run to store for jig lumber, unless you run out of BB Plywood. 

YMMV


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Usually a combo of baltic birch and poplar. But if I need more rigidity or resistance to warping i will sometimes get white oak or even QSWO if it needs it depending on dimensions etc.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Whatever scrap I have on hand that is close in size to what I need.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

In addition to agreeing with what everyone else said, I like 1/4" hardboard for jigs that involve my router with its guide bushings. Since it's actually 1/4 (and not 3/16" like plywood), it fits perfect.


----------



## bigdavegeorge (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks all for your suggestions. Much appreciated


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I don't make jigs from hardwoods but if I was a young man and wanted so called life time woodworking jigs from hardwood I'd use the hardest wood I could for those jigs…


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Sometimes you just need something down and dirty.









I normally prefer BB.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Jatoba. Its relatively inexpensive (about 1/3 more than oak), plentiful, very hard, very stable, drills & taps well from 4-40 to 1-8, has a nice color, glues and ages well.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I like White Oak, and Hard Maple for their ability to hold onto a screw, without it wallowing out. If it doesn't depend on screws, plywood is King, BB is the King with a crown.


----------

